# Pistolenschuss



## Almjodler (3. März 2002)

Hi Leute, 
mal ne Frage, wie geht es mit Adobe Photoshop wenn man das Bild von zum Beispiel einer Pistole oder einem Gewehr hat, die Pistole schiesen zu lassen, d.h. möglichst realistisch aussehend, vielleicht mit kleiner Schussflamme, mit Rauch und einem sehr schnellen Bewegungseffekt (man soll noch sehen wo die Kugel herkam und auf welchem Weg sie fliegt/flog) zu versehen.
Bitte um schnellstmögliche Hilfe,
THX schonmal jetzt
mfg
Almjodler


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (3. März 2002)

bereich markieren wolekn filter und dann mit wischfinger so rumfuchteln


----------



## freekazoid (4. März 2002)

@almjodler

poste doch mal dein pic hier, mit welchem du arbeiten willst.
kannst mir auch mailen: adresse


----------



## Kanses (4. März 2002)

jaja freekazoid  das ist wieder was für dich *g*


----------



## Almjodler (4. März 2002)

aaaalso, ....

1. @Zack|De|La|Rocha:  ja das is schön und gut, das könnte ein halbwegs realistisch aussehender Qualm werden, ... aber ich lege hauptsächlich wert auf den Bewegungseffekt, perfekt wäre es wenn man die Patrone noch sieht und auch so (etwas verschwommen) den Weg den sie zurückgelegt hat, ....

2. @Freakazoid: ok ich hänge das Bild an, Falls es nicht klappt: es ist ganz einfach ein Bild von einer Ak47 (Kalaschnikov) -wenn es dir was sagt es ist die aus Counter-Strike, das mitgelieferte kleine Bild,- an der ich eben diesen Schusseffekt haben will.


----------



## freekazoid (4. März 2002)

@almjodler

hehe, hier hab' ich mal 2 stück. eins von mir, das andere nicht.
sag' ma, welches das 'bessere' ist. ;-)


----------



## Almjodler (4. März 2002)

eigentlich beide gleich gut, gefallen mir beide sehr gut, ....
sollte nur die Bewegungslinie etwas länger sein, ich brauche das für ein Logo....
Kannste mir noch erklären wie de das genau gemacht hast oder is das Einzelarbeit mit dem Wischfinger alleine??
mfg
Almjodler


----------



## freekazoid (4. März 2002)

ja, genau. das sind beides einzelarbeiten, wie du die nennst.
farbtupfer, wischfinger, fertig!


----------



## Virtual Freak (4. März 2002)

*hier mal meine 2 version*

die obere die nicht von freaky war is übrigens auch von mir...
wir hatte da grad mal so n blitz büro battle)
nun ich hab dir noch mal was gebastelt...jetzt mit n bisserl längerem "schuss"
der schuss is ne linie mit n bisserl div wolken und dem kontrast gespielt..die flamme is wischfinger geschmiere..der rauch auch und noch n blur drüber...
mal sehen wies gefällt!

Greetz VF


----------



## Almjodler (4. März 2002)

sehr schön jungs, danke jetz hab ich wenigstens mal ne inspiration wie's geht und wie's ausschauen könnte, danke habt mir viel geholfen,
cu & mfg
Almjodler


----------

